# Cancelled 1dx pre order.



## sanj (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=458&Camera=779&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=4&LensComp=458&CameraComp=792&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=4

And the color resolution chart on the review page shows there is no real IQ advantage to 1dx over 5d3 to MY EYE.

Will miss the extra 6 fps.  Rest of the features do not warrant spending this money to ME.


----------



## Tcapp (Jul 12, 2012)

sanj said:


> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=458&Camera=779&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=4&LensComp=458&CameraComp=792&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=4
> 
> And the color resolution chart on the review page shows there is no real IQ advantage to 1dx over 5d3 to MY EYE.
> 
> Will miss the extra 6 fps.  Rest of the features do not warrant spending this money to ME.



The page you linked us to was to compare LENSES, not cameras. I wouldn't cancel my pre order based on a lens chart. Thats just silly. If you want the best possible quality at high iso, stick with your 1dx, if you want best possible quality at low iso, and don't care about other features then get the *gasp* d800 and switch to the dark side. If you can't afford the 1dx but still want a great all round camera, then sure, cancel your pre order and get a 5d3. The 1dx isn't _supposed_ to have higher resolution than the 5d3. Its better at other things.


----------



## AmbientLight (Jul 12, 2012)

This link just got me confused. There is nothing worthwhile in it regarding 1D X. We all know that it will be a 18 MP sensor, not 22 MP or anything like that, but that is beside the point. MPs are not everything. For my purposes I expect the 1D X will be twice as good as my 5D Mark III just because it will perform autofocus faster and it will shoot faster, which in some cases makes the difference between nailing the shot I want or providing reactions such as:
1. I should have a picture with the wing of the bird not exactly in front of its head.
2. Why is that bee halfway out of my frame? It just sat there, then I adjusted my focus a bit and now its too late.
3. Add similar entries at your leasure.

The upcoming 1D X promises to give even better low light capabilities than the 5D Mark III and it is simply fast and highly responsive. If this counts for something to you, you shouldn't shy away, before you have even seen the first reliable reviews. The digital picture is certainly a website I recommend for good reviews, but they don't have a 1D X review out yet...


----------



## sanj (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for both the replies. I am still at border line. But I want at least some better IQ on Mr. X than 5d3 (which I already have).

The link attached DOES compare two cameras, not just lenses.

Then there is the ISO comparison on a color chart in the same review. The noise level looks SAME to ME at high ISO.

And if I somehow change my mind, speed of camera DOES count, then I will get it here in India perhaps faster than USA.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 12, 2012)

sanj said:


> Then there is the ISO comparison on a color chart in the same review. The noise level looks SAME to ME at high ISO.



IMO, the difference becomes apparent at ISO 3200, and the 1D X becomes progressively better than the 5DIII at ISO 6400 and beyond.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Then there is the ISO comparison on a color chart in the same review. The noise level looks SAME to ME at high ISO.
> ...



Yes. Which is exactly why I'm getting a 1DX and owning two 5D Mark III's. If the 1DX proves to be much, much better, I'll sell one 5D Mark III, save money, and buy another 1DX or if there is a newer camera out above the 5D Mark III I'll look at getting that. High ISO is paramount for indoor sports and for what I do it would be quite idiotic to NOT own a 1DX. Granted I don't shoot above ISO 2000 at weddings because of flash, you don't get the flash advantage in a lot of indoor situations, namely sports. I can't stress that enough.

I will also add that if you do get a 5D Mark III, the IQ is stunning, resolution is fantastic, and you can auto ISO in manual mode at all ISO values. I will always have a 5D Mark III in my bag after having used it for a few months. I've been meaning to post some photos recently because it's so easy to talk on here and wanted to show that yes, I'm actually doing something


----------



## sanj (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes, the noise at high ISO is better with Mr. X. 

Now I am perhaps changing my mind again. 

But again I hardly ever shoot beyond 1,200 ISO. 

Confused mind!!!! I know if I buy it I will never regret it. But if I don't, I will always be thinking about it...


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 12, 2012)

sanj said:


> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=458&Camera=779&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=4&LensComp=458&CameraComp=792&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=4
> 
> And the color resolution chart on the review page shows there is no real IQ advantage to 1dx over 5d3 to MY EYE.
> 
> Will miss the extra 6 fps.  Rest of the features do not warrant spending this money to ME.



These are lens tests. Not sensor or camera performance tests.

You buy a 1DX for it's no compromise anything. It has the best of everything canon can offer that can do all types of photography excellently and is built like a tank.

On another note, I noticed on the chart linked the Canon 200 F/2 is just as sharp wide open as stopped down to F/5.6. Amazing! 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 12, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> These are lens tests. Not sensor or camera performance tests.



True, but the 200/2L is the lens he shoots with most bodies (also the 200/2.8L to a lesser extent), allowing you to get a standardized image comparison (vs. a quantitative comparison). In the linked comparison between the 5DIII and 1D X, you see no real difference becuase at low ISO, there likely is no real difference, except for the resolution. 

OTOH, try comparing (link) the 18 MP images from the 1D X vs. the 7D - resolution is the same, lens is the same, what's different? You can clearly see the effect of the stronger AA filter on the 7D which results in a loss of sharpness. _That's_ how the ISO 12233 shots are used to compare bodies.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 12, 2012)

sanj said:


> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=458&Camera=779&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=4&LensComp=458&CameraComp=792&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=4
> 
> And the color resolution chart on the review page shows there is no real IQ advantage to 1dx over 5d3 to MY EYE.
> 
> Will miss the extra 6 fps.  Rest of the features do not warrant spending this money to ME.



If only I can afford it, I would get 1D X....look at the ISO3200 and up AGAIN.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 12, 2012)

I believe the AA filter on the 5D Mark III is quite strong as well.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > These are lens tests. Not sensor or camera performance tests.
> ...



Interesting, but bigger formats are sharper anyway right?


----------



## chrysek (Jul 12, 2012)

I am ready to pull the trigger too... I did order it from Abes Of Maine as soon as it was released, I was hoping that at least I will be able to get it since I was first on the list when its released, they supposedly are authorized reseller, I canceled my B&H order and if I did not cancel it I would have my 1DX in my hands since I did place my order as soon as it was available, so my order number was in group that probably would have it... so it all blows. I missed trip to Euro 2012, took my old 5D Mark II, now I am going back to Europe for the Olympics and will miss that too... I am not a pro, but I am CPS member, I do it for fun those events and because I enjoy them.. but I am pissed at canon and Abes of Maine for screwing me like this. I did pay in full and I would not even imagine that I am not getting this camera... oh well, will wait for high megapixel camera then... I wanted 1DX for its low light, that's all I wanted, I mean other things are amazing about it, please do not get me wrong, love this camera, had it in my hands few times and I just love it, but I just cant stand canons arrogance and treating me like this where I already paid full for this sucker (( Its just not fair.. and CPS reps are not much fun to deal with neither... such a crap


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't get it.
Why are people comparing the 5D3 to the 1DX?
They're not made to be in the same league.
Shouldn't you compare the 1DX to the D4 instead?
The fact that the 1DX IS 2X the price of a 5D3, it has got to be better..it's made by the same manufacturer so definately they would want their flagship model to be better than it's junior.
But is it 2x better? I really don't think so.
Being a flagship model, it has to be the best in the entire range so if you can afford it, go for it. If you need it, go for it.
If you don't know if you want it, chances are you don't need it.

I'm just happy that it isn't 2x better, it just makes my 5D3 feel more "worthwhile" although it is still expensive.


----------



## sanj (Jul 12, 2012)

It is not that difficult for me to understand why people are comparing 5d3 to 1dx. My take:
5d3 comes out and works very well. Then 1dx comes out (costs a lot more) so everyone wants to see how better it is to 5d3 for the money. 

I guess it is not being compared to 1D4 as that camera's life cycle is over and 5d3 is current. Compare current cameras...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't get this:



chrysek said:


> I canceled my B&H order and if I did not cancel it I would have my 1DX in my hands since I did place my order as soon as it was available... but I am pissed at canon and Abes of Maine for screwing me like this.



Are Canon and Abe's of Maine to blame for you choosing to cancel your order with B&H? Mine arrived from B&H this past Tuesday.


----------



## sephknite (Jul 12, 2012)

For folks that are waiting on pre-orders, I highly recommend Crutchfield. I placed my pre-order on July 5th and got my 1D X yesterday!  I was on Amazon's pre-order since May 27 and heard nothing from them. Crutchfield has a lot of reps online ready to check your order for you, as well as any questions you may have. They won't charge your credit card until the item is shipped.

As for the comparison between 1D X vs. 5D III, I had considered the 5D III while waiting on my 1D X pre-order like many people. But I considered the shutter life, FPS speed, and higher ISO capabilities and stayed with the 1D X decision. So far, I'm happy with it.


----------



## photophreek (Jul 12, 2012)

sanji wrote:


> I guess it is not being compared to 1D4



If you look closer at the chart and click the down arrow beside the box that says "5D III", you will see a list of all canon camera models to compare the 1Dx to. The test refered to in the link is not a lens test but a test of sharpness/IQ using a standard lens (Canon 200mm f2) with the only variable in the test being the camera body. 

The comparison of the 1Dx and the 5d III indicates(to my eyes) that the 5d III produces slightly sharper images with the standard test lens and the reviewer states that in his review. He even states that the 1Ds III and the 1D IV are comparable, with the 1D IV edging out the 1Ds III. BTW, the 1D IV was released at the same time as the 7D. The review also went on to state that the ISO performance of the 1Dx is better than the 5D III, 1D IV and 1Ds III. Maybe 2/3 to 1 stop better. 

When the 1Dx was announced last fall, I was ready to buy. When the 5D III appeared, I questioned my decision to get the 1Dx and asked myself, "why wasn't the 22mp sensor in the 1Dx"? When I saw these tests and read other tests in the past few days from real world photographers, I've decided to adopt a "wait and see" approach. I'm not doubting that the 1Dx is a superb and capable camera, but I'm not convinced, right now, that it is $3000 more of a camera than the 5D III, Sure the 1Dx has a better metering system, faster fps, more customization, ID body, etc, but I'm not completely convinced to pay the extra $3k at this time. I'm sure I'll get lots of "what are you talking about" responses to my statement. 

I think what I'm going to do is buy the 5D III and use it for a year and wait for the dust to settle on the 1Dx and see what else Canon may announce in the 1-Series FF body. The 5D III will compliment my new 1D IV nicely and my 7D. In a year, I can sell the 5D III(or the 1D IV/7D), and get the 1Dx or whatever Canon may announce.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 12, 2012)

Good analysis except I'd keep my 5D Mark III in a year, and sell the 1D4 and 7D.


----------



## photophreek (Jul 12, 2012)

You are probably right _bdunbar79_ about what to sell. I shoot mostly birds/wildlife and need the crop factor for some better reach. The 1D IV is my first 1-Series body and I'm hooked. Gripped anything else is not the same and the next body will be a 1-Series something. I'm in no rush and want to make the best decision with the least amount of compromises.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 12, 2012)

photophreek said:


> You are probably right _bdunbar79_ about what to sell. I shoot mostly birds/wildlife and need the crop factor for some better reach. The 1D IV is my first 1-Series body and I'm hooked. Gripped anything else is not the same and the next body will be a 1-Series something. I'm in no rush and want to make the best decision with the least amount of compromises.



Oh I understand. Duh, you need the reach. Yeah in that case the 7D is a good choice. Wow, you'll have a difficult decision to make!


----------



## Chewy734 (Jul 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mine arrived from B&H this past Tuesday.



Neuro, I'm curious what your initial impressions are with the beast?


----------



## TAF (Jul 13, 2012)

chrysek said:


> but I just cant stand canons arrogance and treating me like this where I already paid full for this sucker (( Its just not fair.. and CPS reps are not much fun to deal with neither... such a crap




Canon has no particular love for their smaller dealers, either.

I have a local guy who I buy from (when I'm not in a hurry) because I like to help out a local business...especially since he always has chemicals and paper in stock (yes, I still use actual film for some things). I asked him to order me a short 40 a couple of weeks ago. It's still not in - and he has no idea when it will be.

So don't take it personally; they mistreat everybody.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a 1dm3, 5Dc, and 5DM3. I could do without the 10fps 1dm3 and i shoot sports and weddings. The 1dx is overkill to me. Its killer in every way but it isn't going to give me an edge i don't get with the 5dm3. Shoot if i could afford the 1dx id go 2-5dm3's. Way better way to go in my opinion. My shooting style is more refined these days so the 10fps for sports is not really important anymore. Still, i am happy for the 1dx owners.


----------



## RunAndGun (Jul 13, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> I don't get it.
> Why are people comparing the 5D3 to the 1DX?
> They're not made to be in the same league.
> *Shouldn't you compare the 1DX to the D4 instead?*
> ...






sanj said:


> It is not that difficult for me to understand why people are comparing 5d3 to 1dx. My take:
> 5d3 comes out and works very well. Then 1dx comes out (costs a lot more) so everyone wants to see how better it is to 5d3 for the money.
> 
> *I guess it is not being compared to 1D4 as that camera's life cycle is over and 5d3 is current. Compare current cameras...*




The poster above you was referring to the Nikon D4, their new flagship pro body, NOT the Canon 1Dmk4.


----------



## sanj (Jul 13, 2012)

photophreek said:


> sanji wrote:
> 
> 
> > I guess it is not being compared to 1D4
> ...


----------



## sanj (Jul 13, 2012)

Besides the tests are a 100% crop. So the difference would be much less in full size photos.

But still confused..


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 13, 2012)

photophreek said:


> The comparison of the 1Dx and the 5d III indicates(to my eyes) that the 5d III produces slightly sharper images with the standard test lens and the reviewer states that in his review. He even states that the 1Ds III and the 1D IV are comparable, with the 1D IV edging out the 1Ds III. BTW, the 1D IV was released at the same time as the 7D. The review also went on to state that the ISO performance of the 1Dx is better than the 5D III, 1D IV and 1Ds III. Maybe 2/3 to 1 stop better.



If that what was said then I would suggest the reviewer's conclusions do not match the real world

Upto iso 400 - the 1D4 does not give a comparable image to the 1Ds3. The 1DS3 wins hands down. No noise on the 1DS3 upto iso 200 - quite astonishing as is the contrast and colour rendition.

The 1DS3 only goes to iso1600 so to compare iso performance is meaningless


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Jul 13, 2012)

supposed 5DIIi and 1D X had identical IQ, would this rid you of the urge to have the 1D X? If the answer is yes then you definitely do not need the 1D X.


----------



## sanj (Jul 13, 2012)

HarryWintergreen said:


> supposed 5DIIi and 1D X had identical IQ, would this rid you of the urge to have the 1D X? If the answer is yes then you definitely do not need the 1D X.



Well yeah I was expecting better IQ right from ISO 100 till 3200. (Beyond that I think the noise is bit much for me in any camera currently.) 

But of course there are other things also I was lusting for. But if the first and foremost criteria is not fulfilled, the rest do not justify the extra $3000.

My other thought is to sell the 5d3 and buy the 1dx instead. The catch for me is that I run a small camera rental business for students that make shorts on video and they rent my 5d3.


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 13, 2012)

sanj said:


> My other thought is to sell the 5d3 and buy the 1dx instead. The catch for me is that I run a small camera rental business for students that make shorts on video and they rent my 5d3.



There are other bodies that can make good videos - 7D, 1D4, 5DII - why not get two of these and make more money?


----------



## sanj (Jul 13, 2012)

I know! But the strange thing in rental is that EVERYONE wants the latest!!! As soon as 5d3 came out, no one wants the 5d2. Strange but true!!!!

In any case the camera goes out maximum 8-10 days a month and that does not warrant more than one body. 

Btw if you curious, the lens most in demand is my 24 ts and then comes the 70-200.


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 13, 2012)

sanj said:


> I know! But the strange thing in rental is that EVERYONE wants the latest!!! As soon as 5d3 came out, no one wants the 5d2. Strange but true!!!!
> 
> In any case the camera goes out maximum 8-10 days a month and that does not warrant more than one body.
> 
> Btw if you curious, the lens most in demand is my 24 ts and then comes the 70-200.



I use the 24ts as my wa

The 70-200 f/2.8II is my general purpose/walkabout lens on ff


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I don't get this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Neuro,
Let us know how you like it


----------



## JR (Jul 13, 2012)

You hoo! I am geeting my 1DX on Monday! Just shipped today! Boy oh boy I cant wait!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 13, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Hi Neuro,
> Let us know how you like it



Limited use so far, but love it, love it, love it. Build is great, customization is extensive, responsiveness is amazing. Shot some ISO tests, with no NR it's definitely a full stop better than the 5DII, probably a little more than that. Exposures are very, very consistent, AF performance is great.

Heading out to shoot a concert tonight, looking forward to it!


----------



## sanj (Jul 14, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Neuro,
> ...



Congrats! Would love to see some photos..


----------



## jlev23 (Jul 14, 2012)

my two cents...i havent read or posted in a few months, mainly because ive been too busy and was tired of all the negatively.
i was nervous about my 5d3 purchase, like you are with your 1D purchase. mainly because i mostly shoot with an epic or an alexa, but more and more id get a treatment and it starts off with "this is a 5D job"
so i finally got one, looking back on the past few moths im so happy i did. the entire pkg has already paid for itself, financially and creatively. i shoot mainly commercials, and more recently in the past couple of years the clients have me do the products shots on stills, but as well, i have jumped on a few short film projects because i could, because i had a camera pkg. i wouldnt change my purchase for anything.
so in my opinion, which ever camera fits the work you do, the sooner you get it, the sooner it will pay off!


----------



## victorwol (Jul 14, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Neuro,
> ...




You mean better than the 5D III ???


----------



## victorwol (Jul 14, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> my two cents...i havent read or posted in a few months, mainly because ive been too busy and was tired of all the negatively.
> i was nervous about my 5d3 purchase, like you are with your 1D purchase. mainly because i mostly shoot with an epic or an alexa, but more and more id get a treatment and it starts off with "this is a 5D job"
> so i finally got one, looking back on the past few moths im so happy i did. the entire pkg has already paid for itself, financially and creatively. i shoot mainly commercials, and more recently in the past couple of years the clients have me do the products shots on stills, but as well, i have jumped on a few short film projects because i could, because i had a camera pkg. i wouldnt change my purchase for anything.
> so in my opinion, which ever camera fits the work you do, the sooner you get it, the sooner it will pay off!



Good point! But let's not forget about the person behind the camera too.... It makes a difference. You have no idea how much stuff from Alexa's and Epics I have received that is a disaster. Users sometimes believe as it is a camera with a good dynamic range and RAW codec that they canmoightbthe scene with a flashlight and we can fix it in post


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 14, 2012)

victorwol said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



No, I mean 5DII - I base that statement on personal experience, and I don't have a 5DIII to compare. 

Will post some pics when I get them processed, Mon/Tue most likely.


----------



## smithy (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't know why anyone would pre-order a professional camera in the first place without knowing exactly what they were getting - and more importantly, WHY they were getting it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 15, 2012)

smithy said:


> I don't know why anyone would pre-order a professional camera in the first place without knowing exactly what they were getting - and more importantly, WHY they were getting it.



Spoken by one who doesn't get it. It's the most expensive,

"...and that makes it the best. And don't I deserve the best?!?"
---Gaston, in Disney's _Beauty and the Beast_

(Just to be clear, that was sarcasm.  )


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 15, 2012)

smithy said:


> I don't know why anyone would pre-order a professional camera in the first place without knowing exactly what they were getting - and more importantly, WHY they were getting it.



I do a lot of things because they open up opportunities rather than buy for a specific job.

A camera purchase is a strategic purchase for me - I expect to have it for years.

I have preordered a 1DX as an addition to the 1DS3 and 1D4 - not as a replacement. I didn't go for a 5DIII as for me I have that ground covered so it didn't give me new opportunities.


----------



## nightbreath (Jul 15, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> smithy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why anyone would pre-order a professional camera in the first place without knowing exactly what they were getting - and more importantly, WHY they were getting it.
> ...



Have you already gotten the 1Dx?


----------



## smithy (Jul 15, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> smithy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why anyone would pre-order a professional camera in the first place without knowing exactly what they were getting - and more importantly, WHY they were getting it.
> ...


I don't think you need to justify your decision, Brian, since you already have 1-series cameras and know exactly what to expect from the 1DX. It's more the people with the mentality Neuro was referring to above that I was talking about.


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 15, 2012)

nightbreath said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > smithy said:
> ...



I ordered it about 2 weeks ago. I am in no rush for it - September would be ideal


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 15, 2012)

That's a good answer. The 5D Mark III actually did open opportunities for me, really a lot for wedding photography and low-light photography. In these situations, I really need the auto ISO in manual mode and in some cases it's nice to have in-camera HDR and ME. I've been using those features quite a bit lately. I was a 5D Mark II user, so yes, the Mark III improved my photographic opportunities quite a bit.

The 1Ds III, while brilliant, doesn't do well at high ISO's compared to the 5D Mark III. However, it does much better at low ISO's than the 5D Mark III. Both cameras are high resolution, so that pair teams up really well for me.

The 1D Mark IV I love because of faux M mode, and the fps, along with build and active AF spot-metering. It's a great camera for action and sports. I also very much enjoy the 1.3x crop factor.

And last but not least, when I get the 1D X, again, it makes sense for me. Higher ISO capabilities vs. the 1D Mark IV at sports and indoor action, will be a giant upgrade. The two pair very well together, as with the 1D Mark IV I can reach farther and with the 1D X I can shoot at higher shutter speeds in lower light. 

All bases and opportunities covered.


----------

